# Brilliant service yet again!



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Products received less than 24 hrs after ordering:thumb: 

Thanks for your friendly service yet again 

Gareth


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its a pleasure thanks for the orders


----------

